# A deed without a name



## eno2

Van Dale geeft:



> *a deed without a name* zelfstandig naamwoord • deeds without a name Engels [lett. een daad zonder naam], naar Shakespeare, Macbeth 4,1 1 een daad zo vreselijk dat er geen woord voor bestaat



Het zal wel in de richting van unspeakable gaan.  Waarvoor ik bij Bab.la een tiental verschillende benaderingen zie, waaronder onuitsprekelijk. . Gruwelijke dingen, misdaden  die te erg zijn om te verwoorden, in het nieuws, bijvoorbeeld. Onnoemelijk en onuitsprekelijk zie ik ook bij Linguee. Beter zal er misschien niet te vinden zijn? Een niet te beschrijven/ONUITSPREKELIJKe/onnoemelijke (mis)daad? Onnoemelijke feiten. 

De opname van *a deed without a name* als zelfstandig naamwoord in Van Dale  verbijstert me.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou gaan voor "onnoemelijke daad"; dat is waar ik spontaan aan dacht toen ik de titel las.


----------



## eno2

Ja.

Ik vind zopas in VD:



> •zij bedreven onbenoembare dingen



Ik dacht ook aan "onvernoembaar", maar vernoemen is: met ERE vermelden.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_A deed without a name_ stond altijd in het aanhangsel met gevleugelde woorden, titels en citaten achter in de Grote Van Dale sinds ze daarmee in de zevende uitgave begonnen, als ik me niet vergis. Maar in de veertiende uitgave hebben ze het lemma van het aanhangsel naar het hoofdgedeelte van het woordenboek verplaatst, waardoor het dus als een gewoon leenwoord wordt behandeld. Ik vind dat ook een twijfelachtige keuze van de redactie. Dat Shakespeare-citaat is bij mijn weten niet plotseling veel couranter geworden in het Nederlands. Ik ben het, voorzover ik me herinner, zelfs nog nooit tegengekomen. En bovendien, _als_ je het als een leenwoord in een woordenboek opneemt, in plaats van als een citaat of een vaste woordgroep, dan zou ikzelf tenminste het Engelse lidwoord weglaten.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Onnoemelijk en onuitsprekelijk zie ik ook bij Linguee. Beter zal er misschien niet te vinden zijn?


_Onnoemelijk_ of _onuitsprekelijk_ is heel goed, dat hoeft niet _nog_ beter. Sterker nog, ik vind het veel sprekender dan het origineel. Het mag dan al Shakespeare zijn, maar laten we eerlijk zijn: "een daad zonder een naam"? Mwah.


----------



## eno2

Ze bedreven onzegbare dingen.


----------

